# VIK Cotton



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

I just came across this and have never seen them before, has anyone got experience with VIK cotton? The idea looks fantastic, especially for smaller MTL coils?

https://www.vikcotton.com/

The entire piece of cotton is wrapped in a paper, that is perforated in the middle. So all you do is slide it through, then remove the paper and fluff the cotton.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/7/19)

I would definitely want to try, so tired of wicking that I sometimes dont rewick for days. 
You get 50 wicks for around the same price as a bag of cotton bacon. May be we can do a group Buy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I would definitely want to try, so tired of wicking that I sometimes dont rewick for days.
> You get 50 wicks for around the same price as a bag of cotton bacon. May be we can do a group Buy !


I would be in on a group buy, as long as we can get a confirmation that the cotton is good. I don't want 200 pieces of cotton that taste like I am smoking a paper plate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> I would be in on a group buy, as long as we can get a confirmation that the cotton is good. I don't want 200 pieces of cotton that taste like I am smoking a paper plate


I am so tired of wicking that I am ready to take that risk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/19)

It does look interesting but there is none for sale anywhere... I dropped them an email.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does look interesting but there is none for sale anywhere... I dropped them an email.


Ahhhhh this looks awesome. Will be in for GB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does look interesting but there is none for sale anywhere... I dropped them an email.


Thank you @Rob Fisher , I also noticed that they have nothing loaded on their site's store locator section. I hope it is just because they are relatively new and not because it is already a failed product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (17/7/19)

I would be in as well. Looks like a smart move this, haven't liked the shoelace ones I have tried so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (17/7/19)

In for a GB s well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (17/7/19)

Im in for GB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/7/19)

I'd be willing to give this a go as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/7/19)

Ill be in for a GB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

Quick update: got a reply via Facebook. We need to give them an indication of what the order will be, then they will quote on the products and DHL shipping, so we can decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

Here is their reply.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 172432
> Here is their reply.


Im in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (17/7/19)

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/19)

The way I have been wicking lately leaves a lot to de desired, and with 50 wicks it looks good. I’ll be in for a GB if it goes ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash.dbn (18/7/19)

Me too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/7/19)

Yeah, me too. I want.


----------



## klipdrifter (18/7/19)

Hey everyone

Check the group buy thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vik-cotton-group-buy.t61013

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

